# Lost my hunting Buddy



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

My 13 year old black lab Prince passed away tonight. The family was by his side when he passed. He was the best dog I've ever had and he was one hell of a duck dog since he was 5 months old. I started pheasant hunting when Prince was 7 and he picked it up like he had been doing it all of his life. Prince was like our kid (since we had no kids until 3 years ago).

Prince made hunting fun for me, it was just great to watch him work. If I would miss a bird he would give me that look like how am I supposed to do my part if you don't do yours. I don't know how many times there would be a downed bird in the cattails, Prince would go one way and I thought it was elsewhere, I would try to call him off to show him where the bird was and before I knew it here he came with the bird in his mouth.

I want to thank North Dakota for giving Prince all the retrieving opportunities. I can't even begin to list all of the amazing and memorable retrieves Prince had. One time a teal dove one him and he stayed on that bird for several minutes, the bird would surface and dive again and Prince got frustrated and finally dove all the way under after the bird and came up with it.

One of the greatest memories was the first time I brought Prince duck hunting. One of the guys in our party told me that I was wasting my time bringing Prince with and told me to tie him up and just watch the other dogs. Once the shooting started one of the other dogs was barking at geese flying over. The other dog was not doing well either. We dropped a few ducks and I sent Price and he made the retrieve with no problem. Prince made several retrieves that day. Prince also retrieved a few decoys for us when we were picking up. At the end of the day the guy mentioned earlier offered me $1000.00 for Prince.

Prince will be greatly missed!

Just thought I'd tell my story to some guys/gals that would understand.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. sounds like some fantastic memories.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Old dogs are heart breakers, he sure looks like he was a beautiful dog. You took good care of him 13 years is a long life for a lab.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry for you loss, Iv'e got one that is 11 now and not getting any younger, her day will come as well. Unfortunatly the good ones get old too soon, remember the good times, and with your next one remember to take as many pictures as you can throughout there life.

This is the part of dog ownership that stinks............


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Swany, very sorry for your loss. He was lucky to be a member of your family and you of his. A good match and you gave him the best life he could have had. He wouldn't have wanted it any other way.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear that about your buddy. Nothing will replace him or his memory but time will help heal the gaping hole in your heart. Im sure when you go afield this year he will be there with you in spirit. Remember all of the good times.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. There is nothing like the bond with a good dog!


----------

